
Sense: Home energy monitoring product - rubidium
https://sense.com/product.html
======
rubidium
I hadn't seen this discussed here yet. This seems like a more user-focused
approach to "IOT". That is, enable people to find out how much it costs to run
each device. In turn, market smarter devices/switches to customers based on
what they could actually save.

While in the residential world it's a "nice-to-have", in the commercial world
it's potentially massive amounts of savings.

